# new lang smoker 60 model question



## wayne young (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi, I just purchased a lang 60 model smoker. I was wondering how you guys out there who have one start your fire. do you use charcoal as your base or do you start the fire the old fashion way with sticks etc? And what is up with the little rack in the firebox? So far I live my Lang, but i feel there must be a better way to do the fire. Thanks for your advice!


----------



## pigcicles (Sep 3, 2007)

I've seen several stick burners using these burners to start their logs. Look the page over, they're not too hefty in price.

http://search.harborfreight.com/cpis...keyword=burner


----------



## msmith (Sep 3, 2007)

I bought one of those and love it. doesn't take very long to get a good fire going.


----------



## ga.roadhog (Sep 3, 2007)

I have a Lang 84 and I have used two different methods.  First I used a chimney full of large lump charcoal and then put 3 sticks on top of that.

I have just started using a propane weed burner (available at Lowes for about $40).  I put in 3 sticks and use the burner to get them started.  This way is much faster.

In either case make sure to leave all doors and vents open until you get a roaring fire with little smoke.  Once the smoke dies down close the cooker doors and close the firebox door on the latch.  This will get the cooker up to temp fairly quickly (in my 84 it takes about 45 minutes).  Once at temp close firebox door all the way.

At about 45 minutes start watching your wood and temp.  I average adding one stick about every 45-60 minutes to keep a constant temp.

The rack is to allow the ashes to fall through so the coals will burn better.  After cooking and the grill cools you can take it out and clean up the ashes fairly easily.  I keep a set of regular fireplace tools with mine.  Use the poker as needed and the shovel is a perfect size for cleaning up ashes.

Hope that helps some and welcome to SMF.  Drop by roll call and introduce yourself!


----------



## smokebuzz (Sep 3, 2007)

RoadHog, If you use your 84 for comps, how well suited is it for a comp?


----------



## wayne young (Sep 3, 2007)

Do you put the charcoal in first and then put in the little rack? I'm new to the lang.


----------



## smokebuzz (Sep 3, 2007)

You put the charcol/ wood on top of it, ash falls through to keep coles hotter and burning


----------



## ga.roadhog (Sep 3, 2007)

We do our first comp 9/22.  It is a local event with 20 cooks/teams.  This one is ribs only.  It is a little different than other comps in that you are required to buy meat from the sponsors.  It isn't bad though, first case is about $30 more than cost and all subsequent cases are at cost.  The extra $30 pays for band, insurance etc.  This year we have 20 cooks that are cooking about 2500 pounds of ribs.  While anyone can cook, guests are by invite only.  For each case of ribs you purchase you are allowed 14 guests.  We expect about 900 folks to attend.  I'll get some pics up of the event.  At the cooks meeting the other night I met another cook that is using an 84.  He's had his since christmas or their abouts.


----------



## wayne young (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi, could you describe the propane weed burner I got on Lowe's website and typed in propane weed burner and got no hits. Thanks for all the help you guys have been great!


----------



## pigcicles (Sep 8, 2007)

Try this link to harbor freight... http://search.harborfreight.com/cpis...rner&Submit=Go


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 8, 2007)

There's a thread around here someplace of Bud with his blow torch starting a fire in his big beautiful Lang!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Sep 8, 2007)

Here's one at Lowes it has the wrong description with it though. If the link doesn't work it is item # 28013 and you can put that in on their web site
http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?actio...-01&lpage=none


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi Wayne!...

The pic of Bud and his weed burner starting up their Lang 60D is in *Post #84* of the *Lang Mobile 60* thread of the *Wood Smokers* forum. 

Hope this helps!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







Until later...


----------

